# Opinions on the Valetine 1 Pop upgrade?



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone here got the POP upgrade for the V1. Thoughts or feedback?


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

I havent done it yet, but I was thinking about it. I've had mine for 3 yr but I was also thinking about jumping ship over to Escort, I have a whole list of issues with the V1

1- can't dim it  instead I lower the visor to hide it from behind
2- audio alerts aren't distinctive enough
3- too sensitive, even on full logic mode
4- too many laser falses from Trailblazer LED tailights

But I love the arrows, so I'm torn about defecting


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> I havent done it yet, but I was thinking about it. I've had mine for 3 yr but I was also thinking about jumping ship over to Escort, I have a whole list of issues with the V1
> 
> 1- can't dim it  instead I lower the visor to hide it from behind
> 2- audio alerts aren't distinctive enough
> ...


Is it effective on lasers?
Mine ( a uniden ) saved me a couple of times, but it kinda gives very short notice.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> Is it effective on lasers?
> Mine ( a uniden ) saved me a couple of times, but it kinda gives very short notice.


The V1 falses far too much on laser, so it's the boy who cried wolf.

Laser detection is BS anyways. I always spot the cop car on the side before they pull the laser trigger and the V1 alerts me. But yes, it does work with laser.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

shizat63 said:


> 1- can't dim it  instead I lower the visor to hide it from behind


Remote display or StealthOne would solve that problem nicely. 


> 2- audio alerts aren't distinctive enough


I never had a problem with this, but I guess to each their own. Everyone's hearing is a bit different. The visual notification of band is pretty useless on the V1 -- the LED next to the X, K, Ka, Laser symbol is pointless in the dark. I think StealthOne also fixes this for you.


> 3- too sensitive, even on full logic mode


I don't really have a problem with falsing, but the areas I travel are largely highway.


> 4- too many laser falses from Trailblazer LED tailights


I don't think this is avoidable... they have a write-up on LED tail lights and laser on the V1 site.

If your unit is 3 years old, it's worth trying an update. My first update was from a 1995 (?) V1 to a 2001 V1 and it was a significant improvement. I sent mine in for the PoP upgrade earlier this week... for $55 it was much cheaper than buying a new detector. Resale on eBay on V1 detectors is pretty good too -- might even be worth selling yours and just buying a new one under the 30 day no-risk trial before jumping ship.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> 1- can't dim it  instead I lower the visor to hide it from behind


I have no problem with that. :dunno: 


shizat63 said:


> 2- audio alerts aren't distinctive enough


Agree but I can live with it.


shizat63 said:


> 3- too sensitive, even on full logic mode


Yup, I only use it on highway/freeway now. :tsk: 


shizat63 said:


> 4- too many laser falses from Trailblazer LED tailights


Rarely have problem with that but the laser guided cruise control (Infiniti FX, for example) is a big problem!  


shizat63 said:


> But I love the arrows, so I'm torn about defecting


Same here! :thumbup: 


alee said:


> The visual notification of band is pretty useless on the V1 -- the LED next to the X, K, Ka, Laser symbol is pointless in the dark.


Tell me about it! It's bad enough during the days, totally useless at nights! :thumbdwn:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*I just bought a POP version - selling my V1.8 on eBay*

I just bought a POP version - selling my V1.8 on eBay now. These detectors hold their value pretty well, if not abused.

I would recommend upgrading or buying a new one. Why take the risk for a few $ that could cost you $$$ is what I think.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought mine on Sept 2003 and i just cant imagine driving without it. It does has alot of false alarms but they are mainly on the X band which can be turned off. As for the false laser alarm it only comes on when some selected infinti FXs pull near me thats it. Trailblazers dont set it off either. Only gripe i have is that the band symbols dont light up at night but after a while i already memorized the sounds for each band. I'll probably the POP upgrade soon since its really inexpensive.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Forgive me if the answer is blatantly obvious, but why hide the radar detector? Is it to prevent cops from seeing it and having them target you? Is it to prevent other motorists from using you as their radar guide? 

I haven't had either problem, so other than the two reasons I've stated, I don't see a good reason to hide it.

By the way, my escort has pop and I see those as rarely as I see laser. With my escort, X band falses all the time; K band also falses almost 100% of the time. Ka band is the only thing I really fear. Laser and Pop rarely come up. Laser comes up when I am near semi trucks, too.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

allaboutme said:


> Forgive me if the answer is blatantly obvious, but why hide the radar detector? Is it to prevent cops from seeing it and having them target you? Is it to prevent other motorists from using you as their radar guide?


IMO, if the cop was going to let you off with a warning, they will probably give you a ticket when they spot the detector.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

What is Pop and how is it different from regular radar and therefor why do we need an upgrade? I have an escort, but the question is still relevent as escort is touting it's latest as having the ability to detect pop. Is it worth moving up?


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> What is Pop and how is it different from regular radar and therefor why do we need an upgrade? I have an escort, but the question is still relevent as escort is touting it's latest as having the ability to detect pop. Is it worth moving up?


Another name for POP is Instant-On. According to the company that makes pop radars, cops are supposed to use it to initially gauge the speed of cars. Then they should switch to their regular radar since POP is not good in court. However, there is no proof that the pop reading is any different from a regular radar reading so a cop can just claim it was his regular radar that caught the speeder. That is what we have to fear.

Is it worth upgrading? Well, legally, we shouldn't have to fear pop since cops need to switch over to regular radar to continue to track our speed, giving us ample time to slow down. But if an officer decides to use his POP reading, then a detector with POP abilities is useless anyway.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

allaboutme said:


> Another name for POP is Instant-On. According to the company that makes pop radars, cops are supposed to use it to initially gauge the speed of cars. Then they should switch to their regular radar since POP is not good in court. However, there is no proof that the pop reading is any different from a regular radar reading so a cop can just claim it was his regular radar that caught the speeder. That is what we have to fear.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading? Well, legally, we shouldn't have to fear pop since cops need to switch over to regular radar to continue to track our speed, giving us ample time to slow down. But if an officer decides to use his POP reading, then a detector with POP abilities is useless anyway.


OK, is the POP radar at a different frequency than "regular" radar (X, K or Ka band)? I assume it is, otherwise we wouldn't need an "upgrade", but I just want to make sure I understand.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> OK, is the POP radar at a different frequency than "regular" radar (X, K or Ka band)? I assume it is, otherwise we wouldn't need an "upgrade", but I just want to make sure I understand.


I suppose it is a different frequency, but I can't tell you for sure since I don't know. When POP goes off, the escort screams and displays POP. It's similar to getting hit by laser (the audible tone) except the display says LASER for that.

I did some further reading. POP operates on Ka band at 33.8mhz? It used to operate in K band, but that's no longer true.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

For what it's worth, this was sent to me along with my upgraded V1:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> For what it's worth, this was sent to me along with my upgraded V1:


"dee-dah-doo" huh? It's time to play... Name that warning!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> "dee-dah-doo" huh? It's time to play... Name that warning!


 So that's the new shopping center detector sound? Doesn't sound like an improvement


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*Ct*

Anybody know if the cops use PoP in CT?


----------



## KrautKarz (Jan 18, 2005)

*V1 upgrades*

Bought my third V1 in October (pre-POP-2) but they are upgrading (and shipping) for FREE! I sold the first two V1s on ebay for almost what I paid for them new. You can get top dollar on ebay IF you have taken care of your V1 plus have all of the original documentation and packaging. Since you can get so much for it on eBay it is not worth doing the Valentine "upgrade".

Also, instructions to customize your V1 are on their web site. Since Cops in LA never use X-Band (and I've never seen it in Florida either) I turn off the X-Band completely which reduces false alarms dramatically.


----------



## sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

allaboutme said:


> Forgive me if the answer is blatantly obvious, but why hide the radar detector? Is it to prevent cops from seeing it and having them target you? Is it to prevent other motorists from using you as their radar guide?


In some states, I believe, using a radar detector is not legal.


----------

